# Mountain lion vs dog?



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok I do not believe it and have to ask over dog crazy people what they thing. 

I was watching Dogs 101 on animal planet. The had a thing on the Dogo a bully breed that gets to be 90lb. They are pretty extreme and bred to guard. The story goes a 90lb Dogo comes to the rescues of 2 little girls who are running from a mountain lion. I believe that part. The dog was found in bad shape very hurt but the mountain lion was found dead. 

The dog lived but it took a long time to recover. Still I am not sure I think a dog could kill a mountain lion and live. But maybe i guess. 


What do you think?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think anything is possible and Dogo's are considered to be big game hunters and already banned in a couple different places.


----------



## Whisper (Mar 24, 2012)

I can hardly imagine it (awfully hard to picture), but it's entirely possible. Rhodesian Ridgebacks were bred to help hunt lions. If I recall correctly they were made to bay them, not kill them, but they are an example of a dog up against a big cat.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

If you've ever seen the Dogo full force, you can easily believe it. Dogo's were bred to hunt mountain lions BUT they were bred to hunt them in packs so its completely believable that the one took out a ML but was severely damaged by the process.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

german shepherd would kill a ML with a flawless victory ! THEY OWN !  jk


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe it was a cub.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Anything is possible.

Could have even been something such as the dog happened to hit an artery and the cat bled out.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My money would be on the lion unless as Tracy said, there were some lucky strike, or it was a young one with not much experience. I live where there are lions and I don't count on my dog as protection at ALL! In fact, I try to protect him.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

_with a flawless victory _

Mortal Kombat player by any chance?


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

Fatality


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> My money would be on the lion unless as Tracy said, there were some lucky strike, or it was a young one with not much experience. I live where there are lions and I don't count on my dog as protection at ALL! In fact, I try to protect him.


That all depends on the dog and what they are bred for, I would never think that my shepherd or golden could take on a lion, but the _Dogo Argentino was specifically bred to be fierce hunters, but then to go home to the hunters families and be gentle with the family._


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

And just like anything else, if the dog doesn't practice it, it's unlikely that it would "naturally" know what to do. As was mentioned, the dog could've gotten lucky and it was an inexperienced cat, possibly with already a fatal injury, starving, or the dog hit a major artery. 

Just because someone gets a Border Collie doesn't mean the dog is automatically going to know how to herd sheep the first time it sees one.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> And just like anything else, if the dog doesn't practice it, it's unlikely that it would "naturally" know what to do. As was mentioned, the dog could've gotten lucky and it was an inexperienced cat, possibly with already a fatal injury, starving, or the dog hit a major artery.
> 
> Just because someone gets a Border Collie doesn't mean the dog is automatically going to know how to herd sheep the first time it sees one.



Well then I guess the same goes for Pit Bulls that are bred to fight? Interesting most people would say that its in them so therefore they do it Guess this theory is blown out of the water because a dog that was bred to do something might not know how to do it


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Obviously you're entitled to your opinion.  Personally, having grown up in Montana with them, and living with them now, I have a different experience. I just saw one about 15 feet away in March. I hope none of my dogs, ever, have to come face to face with one. I would never expect one on it's own, no matter how big of a dog or what it was "bred" to do, to really have a chance of killing a cougar.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

lions in Eastern Washington. :crazy:



RocketDog said:


> My money would be on the lion unless as Tracy said, there were some lucky strike, or it was a young one with not much experience.
> 
> >>>> I live where there are lions <<<< and I don't count on my dog as protection at ALL! In fact, I try to protect him.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually, we just call 'em cats.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

GizmoGSD said:


> german shepherd would kill a ML with a flawless victory ! THEY OWN !  jk












Lord Rayden


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Dogo's are pretty amazing. I have seen pictures of them taking down 300lb wild boars so yeah..


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

A lion would be a better fighter than a Dogo for sure, but if the Dogo managed to get the Lion by the throat, the fight would likely be over shortly after that. 

Anything is possible. Like others said, there's a lot of factors that go into it too, like age, health, experience, etc. It's possible for sure, but I wouldn't ever count on your dogs protecting you from a Lion. If anything, you need to be prepared to fight a mountain lion that comes after your dog.

A starving cat could see your dog as a meal, whereas it likely won't see you as a meal (unless you're really small) and will hopefully be scared off if you charge or attack it. When it comes to my dogs, I'm prepared to risk my life to save theirs.


----------

